# A few questions about FET from a newbie!



## Renee_ (Sep 24, 2006)

Hello everyone!

I would be soooooooo grateful if someone could answer a few questions. I have read lots of threads but i seems to be such a big subject!!!!!

I am currently on a 2ww after having 2 Grade 1/8cell embryos transferred so i have my fingers crossed!........     

We managed to get 3 frosties which we didn't manage last time we cycled. We were told they are:

1x Grade 1/8 cell
1x Grade 1/7cell
1xGrade 1/5 cell


My questions are!:

* Do they advise a natural cycle if you have no problems and how does that work? (Our tx is due to male factor only)

* Do they generally store embryos in two's in vials ?? We have three frosties and i wondered if there is one vial of 2 and the other 1.

* How long after a failed full tx cycle can you generally proceed with FET?


Thank you!!   to all xxxxxxxx


----------



## Hebs (Sep 23, 2008)

Hi Evette

Hopefully all of this will be irrelevant!! Fingers crossed for you, but here are some answers to your questions: 

1. It seems that you can do natural cycle if you have regular periods. 
2. Don't know!
3. I was told 3 periods. 1st bleed after failed IVF, then another period, then on the first day of the next period to call the clinic and they do the transfer that month. 

Best of luck with this cycle


----------



## wobs (May 28, 2007)

hi Evette

Yes most clinics are happy to do a natural cycle if you have no probs/reg periods although some like to do medicated cycles so that they can fit you in on a week day for ET.  They wil scan you to make sure you have a good follicle & you do OPKs to see when you ovulate, then they schedule ET for the number of days after ovulation that you frozen embie is eg. mine was a 6 day blastocyst so they transferred that 6 days after ovulation. You will need to wait 3 natural cycles.  Don't know about freezing - we only had one, would imagine it depends on individual clinics...

But...here's hoping you won't need any of this.  Sticky vibes to you
Wobs


----------



## Marielou (Oct 18, 2003)

I'm hoping you'll be doing a FET for a sibling    

1.  We had male factor problems, and were advised to go for natural FET - apparently there is no evidence having medicated FET increases your chances, when the female has a regular cycle.  I had a totally natural FET - no drugs/progesterone at all. 

2. My embryos were stored in 2 vials - 2 in 1, and a 3rd in the other.  They defrosted the pair, and one perished on defrost so they thawed the third. 

3. It depends on your clinic. 

Marie xxxx


----------



## veng (Mar 10, 2008)

hi
I'm at bourn same clinic as you i had ohss i had to wait for a bleed then the next bleed i start DR on day 21 which i will be having medical FET ,so i would say you wait 2 cycles?
hopefully you don't have to worry about that tho lots of luck


----------



## Avon Queen (Jul 8, 2007)

evette

hiya they look like good quality embies so good luck   

1) i had natural cycle as my monthly cycles are regularly the same length...said i may need drug to make me ovulate though, still, but i had a surge of hormones which told them i was going to ovulate on my own so ended up with no drugs at all, just pessaries at the end

2) not sure. i had 2 defrosted and both survived. said they would defrost more if one or more perished

3) they said i had to have 2 periods after a failed cycle. so it was 8 weeks between my ivf and fet


----------



## cupcake (Jan 3, 2006)

Hi Evette...

I Have done both Natural cycle FET and Medicate cycle FET...

I have regular periods and no hormonal problems to affect the choice of either option.....

I found for me that:

*Natural Cycle*
involved a lot of daily blood tests which I found quite stressful as it was a long travelling distance every day 7 days a week to the clinic at 7am .... and I had no flexibility on dates.... BUT it fits within your natural body cycle and it means no injections or hormone taking beforehand.... I was given Progesterone pessaries to take twice a day for the 2 weeks afterwards ...... I was charged £1000 a time for Natural cycle as I went through a private clinic.... and I am sad to say I was not successful on any of the natural cycles.

*Medicated Cycle:*
Personally I found this less stressful........ as it allowed *me* to plan and to flex my life around the treatment requirements and I dodnt have to be in clinic all the time... BUT....I had to take a lot of the down reg hormones by injection again and then the oestragen tablets for weeks beforehand (they thicken the womb lining in preparation) and I also started on progesterone pessaries a day or so before the transfer and then continued with oestragen tablets and Progesterone pessaries ongoing..... SO.....depending on how you cope with all the injections and hormonal changes you may or may not prefer this option..... I am now with the NHS and my hospital only do medicated cycles for FET....... I expect medicated cycles are more expensive than natural cycle through a private clinic? I *have* got pregnant twice on the medicated FET..... so that is also why I prefer it......

I know its hard to know what is the best thing to do is..... but I would strongly suggest speaking with your consultant about your options and not rushing into anything......

Good Luck whatever you choose ..... 

Love

Mi


----------

